# Paris Hilton Target of PETA



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

As hunters and fishermen, I don't think we should get upset when groups like PETA do idiotic things. As a matter of fact, we should be thankful. Every time they do something completely ******ed it does little more than alienate them from mainstream Americans. 

And for being a complete whack-job and never missing an oportunity to prove it, Old Ingrid get's a big thumbs up from me. :thumbs_up


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

Martin should give Paris a call and see if she wants to take a few shots holding a bow... That would put the icing on the cake for old Ingrid. :teeth:


----------



## bow weevil (Oct 31, 2005)

bushbuck said:


> Martin should give Paris a call and see if she wants to take a few shots holding a bow... That would put the icing on the cake for old Ingrid. :teeth:


That's not a bad Idea!:teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Seriously no one should be supporting Paris Hilton. She's just as evil as PETA. They both suck completely.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> They both suck completely


Yes she does...I've seen the video


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

AKDoug said:


> Yes she does...I've seen the video


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Yeah, but I heard that her parents saw that video, too, and boy were they POed!

They saw the towels in the background embroidered "Holiday Inn"

:banana:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

That's funny-
they are all over her about the wearing fur, but nothing about eating a Carl's Jr. HAMBURGER


----------



## bow weevil (Oct 31, 2005)

hkim823 said:


> Seriously no one should be supporting Paris Hilton. She's just as evil as PETA. They both suck completely.


Maybe, but wouldn't it be great to see them on E trading insults?:teeth:


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Now why would anyone want to watch a video of Paris Hilton eating a hamburger? 

Maybe I missed something? anyone got a copy of the video? PM me if ya do


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

hkim823 said:


> Seriously no one should be supporting Paris Hilton. She's just as evil as PETA. They both suck completely.


why would you say that, I realise she is not gay, but I think she is ok. So shes rich, and she spends her life traveling around partying and getting paid just to be her.. Whatever.. are You jealous?
She looks like a fun person to have at a party, Id make a video with her:teeth:


----------



## flyfishtn (Oct 31, 2005)

She has more STD's than Dennis Rodman


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

AKDoug said:


> Yes she does...I've seen the video


Yeah I seen she's a big meat eater, pun is intended


----------

